# Best Substrate for Burrowing T's?



## Ph4nToM (May 28, 2006)

Hey all,

I was just wondering what the best type of substrate is for a burrowing T?  Right now I have Eco-Earth set up for my L. difficilis, but im not sure if Eco-Earth will be good for my next T (G. auero).  I found the Eco-Earth dosent seem to wanna stick together when I try and make a preformed headstart on a burrow.  

So what would be the best substrate for a burrowing T?  Thanks!


----------



## RVS (May 28, 2006)

IMO - Peat moss.
It holds moisture well, and doesn't mold like coconut fiber substrates.
You can purchase large bags of it for only $4 or $5 at any Lowes, Home Depot, or garden supply center.


----------



## NikiP (May 28, 2006)

Seconding peat moss.

My larger G. auro has used it just fine to block the back of it's hide & fill up it's water dish


----------



## Vys (May 28, 2006)

Peat holds moisture even better when it is mixed with vermiculite.
Though the substrate looks a little funny then, too.


----------



## Lover of 8 legs (May 28, 2006)

Don't worry too much about your substrate holding its shape. Ts web their burrows and that's what holds the shape. As long as the substrate is not hard like clay then they will make the structure that is sound. These guys are structural engineers.


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 28, 2006)

Another vote for Peat moss. It has excellent moisture retention, as stated before, is really cheap (as stated before), and doesn't mold like coconut fiber, (as stated earlier.):wall: :wall:
Sheesh, u guys beat me to all the good points.


----------



## Mrs Hall (May 28, 2006)

All but one of mine is housed with peat moss. ( 1 with succulent mix ). Some of my youngsters have burrows so extensive that they resemble condos with front, back, and side doors... webbed of course...


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 28, 2006)

All my terrestrial T's get peat moss and my arboreal's get vermiculite


----------



## Ph4nToM (May 29, 2006)

Thanks alot all.

So, 100% pete moss?  Or should I mix it with anything? Thanks again.


----------



## Amanda (May 29, 2006)

I use a mix of peat moss, potting soil, and a bit of sand.  This holds up great for burrowing and holds moisture well.  The only problems I've ever had with mold have been in two separate enclosures where I added pieces of decorative grapevine.  The two pieces came from the same package, and the mold started right on the edge of the grapevine.  Needless to say, I now run screaming from anything but cork bark, and I haven't seen so much as a spore since.

Edit:  If nothing else, I would definitely mix it with some potting soil.  Webbing can hold the shape of a burrow together, but peat moss is so light and loose that it still collapses very easily... especially with a larger spider.  Soil adds the stability that peat moss alone lacks.


----------



## Vys (May 29, 2006)

Ph4nToM said:
			
		

> Thanks alot all.
> 
> So, 100% pete moss?  Or should I mix it with anything? Thanks again.


I could quote myself, but meh.


----------



## Asphyxia (Aug 3, 2006)

more answers wanted...


----------



## Sheri (Aug 3, 2006)

There are 186 replies here.


----------



## BLS Blondi (Aug 3, 2006)

...Depending on species of course.  My adult female C. crawshayi prefers 100% topsoil.  I have tried peat/verm/soil mixes, but straight soil seems to be her favorite.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Aug 3, 2006)

about mold. 

Coco fiber does not mold, it takes years for cocofiber to begin to decay. What you add to it,  as in left over prey and decomposing matter is going to cause mold. This is be known for years. This is why coco products are used for orchids. It does not decay so you do not get the nitrates/nitrites out of control. It does not mold so you do not risk wiping out fungus that the plants need.  

Peat moss is decaying matter. It will mold. Peat moss is acidic, and contains tanin. Tanin, is what they use to preserve animal hides. There is also a list of natural insecticides in peat moss. Peat moss will not mold with out help. 
What is the help do you ask?

The biggest source of mold is your house. Spores in your house enter the cage, which is more humid and grow. The second source is your outside air. These spores will enter your cage and grow. Next is your prey. 

This is why some people have mold problems and some do not. 

Some people have a high biological load to their water, yes chorine kills these guys but it is a source of protein for mold to grow. If you have a high bioload in your water you are pouring growing medium for mold into your tanks. And no matter what you do it will mold. 

If you do not clean your cages out every so often, you are going to have a mold problem. 

If your house has a high mold spore count, and higher humidity you are going to have a mold problem. 

If you have continued humidity above 55-65%, depending on temperature, you are going to have a mold problem. 

But as for the perfect substrate, there is none. Peat and cocofiber has there +/- to them. Here in the rainy pacfic northwest, cocofiber does not mold. 

Take fresh coco and peat. mix only with filtered water, squeeze out the water. Place them in a sealed container and see which mold first. 

Every time I did this the coco fiber never develop mold. Not that it did not contain spores but with no biomass to grow off and no decaying matter, it can not grow. 

Lastly, peat moss is not renewable. Which means that as soon as we use all of it it is gone forever. 
thedarkfinder

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## PixieGal (Aug 3, 2006)

*Hey folks, good thread*

I'm glad I stumbled upon this, 'cuz I'd forgotten exactly what substrate I am using i n my little T's tank.  It was suggested to me, long ago, to use the peat and vermiculite mix, but Home Depot didn't have any vermiculite, so I settled on the 100% peat.  I personally don't like the feel of the stuff, too spongy and the water seems to just kind of sit on top and then afterward it feels like the top is a little "tough".  However, I am not a T, so what do I know??  :?  I have what I THINK is a very immature male A.Anopophelmes (?) possibly A. Chalcodes (as has been suggested to me by folks here on this forum.) He/she has had one successful shed since I've had "him", and unfortunately he did it while underground in his own burrow and I didn't find the shed until it was so dried up and shrunken that I couldn't get an ID from it.  I thought he would come out to shed, but I was wrong!  

Here is that other thread reference ID - http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=58527

Okay so anyway, my hubby just came across another, much larger, T in a parking lot, and he scooped him up and brought him home.  NOW I know what you all are talking about when you describe the tibial hooks; they are QUITE easily spotted on this big guy.  I am assuming he is also an anapophelme or chalcodes, just due to his coloring being so similar to the smaller one (and being found in the same geographical location), but he is easily 2.5-3 times larger than the first.  so now we are setting up a home for this guy, and I needed to remember what the substrate is; thank goodness I stumbled across this thread.  However, I have often wondered if mixing in some sand/natural soil would be a better fit for my T's.  I mean, they are wild-caught, used to the hard-pack rocky/sandy soil around here (central AZ), so wouldn't they be more comfortable in that arena?  I know "Never use sand", but there's a lot of natural riverbed sand in the soil around here.  Thoughts?

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## billopelma (Aug 3, 2006)

Plain old dirt, like from the woods or the yard. It's free and interesting, cool things grow/climb out of it. I personally like the real black wet stuff found just above the high water mark in swampy areas near were I live. 

Bill


----------



## PixieGal (Aug 3, 2006)

Humorous... but not exactly helpful :wall:


----------



## brachy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi

I use for all species Lignocel. This is  very good for species which make deep burrows, but it is good for this species which not make burrows. It has got very good consist. Its pH neutral , It not contain chemikal materials. It isn t midlewing. It goodly accompt the water. 

http://www.terarko.com/images/IMG_5769.JPG


----------



## Nate (Aug 3, 2006)

Lignocel, oak fibers? :?  



			
				brachy said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I use for all species Lignocel. This is  very good for species which make deep burrows, but it is good for this species which not make burrows. It has got very good consist. Its pH neutral , It not contain chemikal materials. It isn t midlewing. It goodly accompt the water.
> 
> http://www.terarko.com/images/IMG_5769.JPG


----------



## IguanaMama (Aug 3, 2006)

I buy a big bag of organic top soil from the garden store.  The one I use has no fertilizers or any other additives.  Just pure organic top soil.  I find it is "heavy" so I add some peat and vermiculite to it, to lighten it up.  This works really well for me.  I am curious as to why most people that answered don't use soil, it seems very natural and logical to me to use it.


----------

